# Borla/Kook Combination??



## TORNATIC!! (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a '04 A4 and I currently have Borla catback with H-pipe on order. I've heard Borla is kinda quiet but I like the sound. My question is with the addition of catted Kook LT's/Mid-pipes will my car get any louder??


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

it will get alittle louder,but the way to go is no cats. that way it will get louder plus more performance.check out my profile.


----------



## TORNATIC!! (Aug 18, 2005)

JGOAT said:


> it will get alittle louder,but the way to go is no cats. that way it will get louder plus more performance.check out my profile.



I want to stay catted for personal reasons. Plus I don't want that uncatted smell.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

LS1 GTO with KOOK's LT's-catted mid pipes- borla split cat back


http://www.jusspress.com/day.php?userid=28599&currentDate=20050923&currentTime=164019


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

As a comparison, hear a Kooks set up from the heads to the tips including cats on the link below.

http://www.fquick.com/videos/viewvideo.php?id=3226


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> As a comparison, hear a Kooks set up from the heads to the tips including cats on the link below.
> 
> http://www.fquick.com/videos/viewvideo.php?id=3226


That sounds bad ass. :cool


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

:agree 

I can't wait to get my Kooks Lts:cheers


----------

